# How does a marriage certificate verification takes place



## logbabu

Hello All,

I am curious to know about the process involved in marriage certificate verification. My wife had applied for family reunion visa along with me and the Mumbai consulate had asked us to pay DD for rs. 15,730/- for carrying out the authenticity of the marriage certificate. 

Does anyone know, what is the procedure ? How long does it take ? How do they know our address ? Because I am from Andhra Pradesh, marriage took place in Andhra Pradesh and I have submitted the application in Mumbai consulate as I am living in Maharastra for the past 1 year.

Hope someone could answer my question

Babu Kilari


----------

